# What are you giving your ToTs? List it here!



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

This is the one time a year I spend too much! I buy full size candy bars from costco, also fun dips and laughy taffy. We get a lot of kids, but I really enjoy giving out the big candy bars . We are in our forties and well established though, so it an affordable expense for us.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

We do chips. We only get about 50 kids...its kinda sad. Hopefully, we'll get more this year as its on a Friday


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

We made treat bags with a mini bag of chips, 3 pieces of tooth rotting sugar candy, and 2 pieces of semi-quality chocolate (Reeses, Hershey's, Mars, etc) in each one.

We were going to do the full size candy bars this year, but decided against it.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

PMTT said:


> We do chips. We only get about 50 kids...its kinda sad. Hopefully, we'll get more this year as its on a Friday


50 is pretty good! At least a few every hour, and then you can take time to look at their costumes and chat with them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Skeletoncrew said:


> This is the one time a year I spend too much! I buy full size candy bars from costco, also fun dips and laughy taffy. We get a lot of kids, but I really enjoy giving out the big candy bars . We are in our forties and well established though, so it an affordable expense for us.


This is us. I can finally afford the full size bars. Plus we get about 30-40 ToTers even on a good year so it's not super expensive. I have other stuff I toss in a bag, Halloween rubber duckies, bracelets, stickers, etc. & they get the bag.

I buy the big bars when they're on sale & hide them. I then buy some decoy candy for my husband so he doesn't eat all the good stuff before Halloween. Usually the decoy is Reese's Cups.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Countess No - I don't know if you're interested, but Oriental Trading's website has a lot of things that can be given out to TOT'ers that I think are pretty neat, and their prices are pretty decent, especially if you get on their mailing list & receive some discount codes. They sell bulk candy as well as toys, glow items, stickers, etc. If we got the amount of TOT'ers that you do, I'd probably order stuff from them so I could keep costs down. 

Since the most TOT'ers we've gotten (since 2008 anyway) is around 140, we do give out mini chocolate bars like Snickers, Kit Kat, Butterfinger, Reese's Cups & Take 5's (my favorite!). I also have Smarties, lollipops & some stickers in a smaller bowl for little kids or maybe kids with allergies. My husband is from a huge family & many live close by, so he also spoils the local nieces, nephews & neighbor kids by getting them all the full-size candy bars & letting them pick which ones they want. Sometimes we have some candy left over but we send it in to The Hubster's workplace & it disappears pretty quick! 

I also think this year will (hopefully!) see a rise in TOT numbers since it's a Friday night!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Countess No said:


> 50 is pretty good! At least a few every hour, and then you can take time to look at their costumes and chat with them.


We're in the city with tons of kids in the area.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Countess No - I don't know if you're interested, but Oriental Trading's website has a lot of things that can be given out to TOT'ers that I think are pretty neat, and their prices are pretty decent, especially if you get on their mailing list & receive some discount codes. They sell bulk candy as well as toys, glow items, stickers, etc. If we got the amount of TOT'ers that you do, I'd probably order stuff from them so I could keep costs down.
> 
> Since the most TOT'ers we've gotten (since 2008 anyway) is around 140, we do give out mini chocolate bars like Snickers, Kit Kat, Butterfinger, Reese's Cups & Take 5's (my favorite!). I also have Smarties, lollipops & some stickers in a smaller bowl for little kids or maybe kids with allergies. My husband is from a huge family & many live close by, so he also spoils the local nieces, nephews & neighbor kids by getting them all the full-size candy bars & letting them pick which ones they want. Sometimes we have some candy left over but we send it in to The Hubster's workplace & it disappears pretty quick!
> 
> I also think this year will (hopefully!) see a rise in TOT numbers since it's a Friday night!


Thank you for that suggestion. I am going to look at their stuff today, and see what they have. I'd love to get a massive amount of goodies to throw in the kid's bags, along with candy. 

I love that your husband is into candy giving. What a great attribute in a guy!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

PMTT said:


> We're in the city with tons of kids in the area.


Do kids not trick or treat in your area? With tons of kids you'd think you'd get more, right?


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> This is us. I can finally afford the full size bars. Plus we get about 30-40 ToTers even on a good year so it's not super expensive. I have other stuff I toss in a bag, Halloween rubber duckies, bracelets, stickers, etc. & they get the bag.
> 
> I buy the big bars when they're on sale & hide them. I then buy some decoy candy for my husband so he doesn't eat all the good stuff before Halloween. Usually the decoy is Reese's Cups.



Sounds awesome. That is another aspect I didn't consider: we would eat chocolate like crazed demons. And we would all have to hide it from each other and it wouldn't end well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I buy the Reese's because I'm not a big fan so I know I won't eat a ton of them. Last year the decoy was peanut M&Ms something else I don't like. Oddly enough, I'm the chocolate lover but I can manage to keep my hands off of it until after Halloween. How I do it I've no clue, but I do. Maybe because it's for "the cause."


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I buy the Reese's because I'm not a big fan so I know I won't eat a ton of them. Last year the decoy was peanut M&Ms something else I don't like. Oddly enough, I'm the chocolate lover but I can manage to keep my hands off of it until after Halloween. How I do it I've no clue, but I do. Maybe because it's for "the cause."


I am with you on that, but my pack of kids would consider a large stash of chocolate that they could not eat an act of war. They hand out candy under protest anyway. My youngest constantly mutters that the "kids don't deserve this!"


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Countess No said:


> Do kids not trick or treat in your area? With tons of kids you'd think you'd get more, right?


You'd think! The weather hasn't been that great though, either. So we'll see this year!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

PMTT said:


> You'd think! The weather hasn't been that great though, either. So we'll see this year!


I wish you more ToTs. Too bad I couldn't give you some of mine.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL! That would be an expensive halloween...with all those plane tickets! LOL!


----------



## Dude Here (Sep 28, 2014)

We usually just do the fun sized candies but would like to switch it up this year. Maybe throw some small toys or something like that into the mix. Hey, just gives us an excuse to hit up the dollar store.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I get those mix boxes of chocolate bars and a the box with the small chip bags at Costco, I think for the money it's the best.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Costco has big boxes of York peppermint patties. They worked out great last year for our Frozen in Fear theme. This year's theme is Monsters (think Kaiju). I am at a lost over what to hand out. I was thinking GID superballs, but I am having trouble finding them in large quantities. We get 400+ kids.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We used to give out the little containers of Pringles chips, when they used to come in small tubes - for some reason as a kid I always loved the little containers. I always said if I was ever ahead of the game I'd make up wraps for them to change them into "Zombie Vertebrae" or something like that, but it never happened.

A few years back we started giving out Kinder Eggs because the Pringles were getting impossible to find in the little tubes. But they're a little pricey.

We also started giving out the little comics that the comic shops have started carrying just for that purpose. Most of 'em are smaller than real comics and I think you get a pack of 20 for $5. The selection wasn't great this year though.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We get an average of 500 kids and I plan for two pieces per kid. I used to buy all fun size bars like snickers and milky way, etc. but besides being cost prohibitive, my daughter who is an elementary teacher pointed out that kids don't care as much about chocolate as their parents do. So I now buy a mixture of suckers, bubble gum, skittles, etc. Each kid still gets two pieces and it doesn't hurt my bank account as much.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Full size chocolate bars as well as the full size Skittles & Starburst for those who are allergic or not fans of chocolate (like myself)
We start buying them at BJ's Wholesale Club in the summer when they offer coupons. I bought 30 full sized assortment of Snickers, Milky Way, Twix, 3 Musketeers for $10.00

We also let the kids choose a toy from another bowl, assorted pencils, squishy things and Play Doh. The teens seem to always grab the Play Doh. For all I know maybe they're sniffin it


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

We get about 100-160 kids... Since it being the weekend we may get more..

I am probably gonna give out some kind of chocolate this year. And maybe some toy things.... We gave out Smarties last year. We went thru about 5 big bags of them.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> We get an average of 500 kids and I plan for two pieces per kid. I used to buy all fun size bars like snickers and milky way, etc. but besides being cost prohibitive, my daughter who is an elementary teacher pointed out that kids don't care as much about chocolate as their parents do. So I now buy a mixture of suckers, bubble gum, skittles, etc. Each kid still gets two pieces and it doesn't hurt my bank account as much.


You know, my kids said the same thing about chocolate vs "lesser" candy.

I went round and round with myself trying to decide whether I should bite the bullet and go chocolate, or just stay on the cheaper side. 

I made two lists of halloween candy- the chocolate, and the gum/fun dips/suckers, and the prices. I asked my pack which they prefer, and they all said the more sugary, cheaper candy. I kept sneaking up on them and demanding to know if they really liked the cheaper candy, or they were just trying to keep me from spending more. They insisted they thought both treat lists were fine, and that the chocolate wasn't a must have.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

ironmaiden said:


> Full size chocolate bars as well as the full size Skittles & Starburst for those who are allergic or not fans of chocolate (like myself)
> We start buying them at BJ's Wholesale Club in the summer when they offer coupons. I bought 30 full sized assortment of Snickers, Milky Way, Twix, 3 Musketeers for $10.00
> 
> We also let the kids choose a toy from another bowl, assorted pencils, squishy things and Play Doh. The teens seem to always grab the Play Doh. For all I know maybe they're sniffin it


What is BJs Wholesale? Is that a big chain, or regional?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Countess, BJ's is a warehouse club like Sam's but they take coupons unlike Sams. They are here in the Northeast


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I normally spend $200-$300 on candy alone but I start picking up bags of it in September. I'm behind this year but I also belong to a Sam's club this year. We get around 200+ TOTs and this year I'm sure we'll get lots more. That's good to know about the chocolate. I've noticed my kids gravitate towards sour patch kids and skittles. So I might focus on those this year.

Another thing I am doing is picking up glow bracelets/sticks to hand out. Walmart had a box of 40 bracelets for $5. I was planning on handing them out to the kids that were too scared to make it to the door to use as "monster repellent".


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

ironmaiden said:


> Countess, BJ's is a warehouse club like Sam's but they take coupons unlike Sams. They are here in the Northeast


Ah, ok. 



zombieprincess said:


> I normally spend $200-$300 on candy alone but I start picking up bags of it in September. I'm behind this year but I also belong to a Sam's club this year. We get around 200+ TOTs and this year I'm sure we'll get lots more. That's good to know about the chocolate. I've noticed my kids gravitate towards sour patch kids and skittles. So I might focus on those this year.
> 
> Another thing I am doing is picking up glow bracelets/sticks to hand out. Walmart had a box of 40 bracelets for $5. I was planning on handing them out to the kids that were too scared to make it to the door to use as "monster repellent".


My kids and their friends all crave that nasty sour candy. My son was buying candy for a crush at school and got her Sour Patch Kids. I thought he was kidding when he said that is what she wanted. It is not enjoyable at all to eat those things. I'd rather eat an apple. Or a bug. But they all love it.


----------



## ToddandMelissa (Aug 26, 2014)

We get between 750 to 1200 kids each year depending if there are other events and the weather. I have to go with the large bags since we buy 3500 pieces of candy to accommodate the heards of ghouls that come to our door. We like miniatures (snickers, milky way & 3 musketeers) since they taste better than the snack size. I always get nerds, skittles, cry baby's, dots and other fruit candies since some of the kids do not like chocolate. Sometimes we add toys but usually stick to the candy and hand out approximately 4-5 pieces per spook. I used to bag the candy to get a count of how many kids but it takes around 8 hours to do that.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

ToddandMelissa said:


> We get between 750 to 1200 kids each year depending if there are other events and the weather. I have to go with the large bags since we buy 3500 pieces of candy to accommodate the heards of ghouls that come to our door. We like miniatures (snickers, milky way & 3 musketeers) since they taste better than the snack size. I always get nerds, skittles, cry baby's, dots and other fruit candies since some of the kids do not like chocolate. Sometimes we add toys but usually stick to the candy and hand out approximately 4-5 pieces per spook. I used to bag the candy to get a count of how many kids but it takes around 8 hours to do that.


Wow. That is alot. I forgot about nerds, I think I need to add some of those to the stash.

I like the idea of bagging the candy to get a head count. An 8 hour candy bagging day probably puts you off candy for awhile, though.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

As I search out more low cost candy, I found what seems to be a good deal on sour candy. My kids go bonkers for warheads, and warheads are possibly thr grossest candy known to man. They gave me a warhead to eat one day when I was driving and I had to pull the car over and spit it out and recover.









http://www.walmart.com/ip/Warheads-Pucker-Party-Pack-Assorted-Sour-Candy-90-count-20-oz/37018486

Warheads Pucker Party Pack! Assorted Sour Candy, 90 count, for $4.48.

We get many older kids at the end of the night, so I got 4 of these for the big kids.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

MMMM Nerds, one of my all time fav's! Gimme those pure sugary candies rather than chocolate any day!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I have never eaten a nerd! This year I vow to try one!


----------



## Ghostly Gal (Aug 5, 2014)

I give out fun sized bars of chocolate and non chocolate (Skittles, Starburst and Jolly Rancher). This year the ToTers will also get a small bottle of bubbles (bought from Oriental Trading Company). The bottle looks like a Jackolantern face.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I change what I give out each year, but it's always a mixture of things. I only get about 18-25 ToTs each year, so I make up little bags. This year I think I bought snack size KitKats and a mixture of mini candy bars, like Snickers, Twix, Milkyway, 3 Muskateers, ect. They will get some of those and also a Halloween sticker sheet and a toy glow in the dark bat in each goodie bag. I like to do toys and candy in the bags, for those who don't like or can't have candy. (Plus, if the adults steal the candy...which I know many do...the kids will still have their toys, lol.) In the past, I've done other candies like Pixie Sticks, Hersheys, skull/pumpkin suckers, gummy body parts, Candy eye balls, fake vampire teeth, spooky rings, mini skeletons, ect. I just like to make sure it's all fun and interesting. I make up these bags and always worry, "What if this is the year I get a ton of ToTs??" Lol, now, I tend to keep extra treat bags, toys and candy on hand, just in case.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

I mix a bowl up of small toys like splat balls and candy and let them pick one of each . The past few years I have been buying packs of candy like trident gum and breath mints and they are usually picked first!


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I always make small treat bags with a few pieces of chocolate and a couple of pieces of gum or taffy. I've found Publix BOGO + coupons is the way to go. A couple of weeks ago I was about to get 72 full sized candy bars for $18, so this will be the first year I'll give out full size. I still can't believe the deal I got, it was a couponing achievement, ha! I plan for 160-175 TOTs, so the rest will get treat bags with candy, as usual. Come early!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

ah2610 said:


> I always make small treat bags with a few pieces of chocolate and a couple of pieces of gum or taffy. I've found Publix BOGO + coupons is the way to go. A couple of weeks ago I was about to get 72 full sized candy bars for $18, so this will be the first year I'll give out full size. I still can't believe the deal I got, it was a couponing achievement, ha! I plan for 160-175 TOTs, so the rest will get treat bags with candy, as usual. Come early!




Congrats on an excellent deal


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Out Trick Or Treaters will get lucky this year. I bought a bunch of Halloween themed toys on clearance last year to mix in with some candy. I've got plastic eyeballs, rubber mice, a few little skeletons, and some bugs for them to choose from. Still need to decide on some kind of crappy candy to hand out to the adults out trick or treating without kids lol


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

We are never home on Halloween, so I am not sure if we get TOTs. If we were home, I would do a mix of toys and probably gummy bears and peanut m&ms.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

We hand out full sized candy bars. Last year is was snickers bars and this year its reeses peanut butter cups. Hubby picks the candy though. He says I have "old" people taste lol. I love me a good kit kat and milky way! We had our display at our house last year for the first time and got 150 tots. I expect more this year and only have 72 reeses so far. I get them at Sams club so I will pick up a couple of boxes each week until I have enough.
I also make up special goodie bags for kids/people I know. Last year it had candy, halloween cut out cookies, monster mash, m&m pretzel trash and some other stuff. Not sure what I am making this year yet. I better get on it lol...time is getting short!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not sure. Have to check and see what I have leftover from last Halloween............


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

Out of a pack of 100 brown paper lunch sacks (about $2 from Walmart), I will prepare 70 treat bags which will include one each of the following:

pencil (Dollar Tree)
glow-in-the-dark vampire fangs (Dollar Tree)
Hershey's Candy Corn bar (snack size - Walmart)
Sixlets (Dollar Tree)
Caramel Apple Twizzlers (snack size - Walmart)
Sour Patch Zombie Kids (treat size - Target)
Caramel Apple Pop (Walmart)

The bags themselves will be decorated with rubber-stamped images (spiders, skeletons, etc.) and black and orange ribbon and yarn.

We usually like to include a Wacky Packages sticker but we were unable to find them here this season. So, we will include a trading card size reproduction of a Halloweeny drawing I made specifically for this purpose - printed on cardstock - instead.

Halloween Treat Bags 2014


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not giving out candy because I live near a projects and the one year I did I was swamped by hundreds of teens in packs , no costumes but some pj's and very greedy and grabby. I didn't like the greed or how bullied I felt. I know that sounds like I'm a horrid person . last year I gave out candy in costume and had a blast. different house , different neighborhood , different year. also I'd like to focus on taking my grandson out for a bit and then the grown ups all go out to party! ( but normally? , m&m bags, skittles , gum, lollipops, stickers , pretzel bags ...all sorts of stuff.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

We are giving out full size candy bars. Im going to Costco this weekend to buy them. Last year my husband said we had about 25 TOT but I swear it was more like 40. Either way I am going to buy 2 of the 30 count boxes and a cheap bag of small candies just in case. If we have lots left over I can always take them to work with me.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

We try to keep a running count of the ToT by marking lines on a paper but about 1/2 hour into the alloted hours we get sudden swarms. At times there may be 20 kids trying to get up the stairs all at once


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

We are giving out candy and LED finger lights, the ones on a little elastic band, at least for older kids. Amazon has 80 for $10. Last year we went through about 350 pieces of candy.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Full sized candy bars. Expecting somewhere between 300-400 TOTs, depending on the weather.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to find B1G1 deals on hershey brand full size bars (like snickers and milky ways) but havent seen that deal in a few years, the parents would go gaga over that and take their kids' candy though so I had to give extras for parents then. I too have to hide the candy or my BF will eat at it, lol. 

Last year I was able to get B1G1 on some mixed "fun size" bags that made them about .06c a piece, my going rate for candy is between .04 to .08 cents a piece, including chocolate items. 

This year is carnival, and I do try theme candy if I can;

100 bags of fresh made cotton candy (will attach JOL stickers to bags) @ $40 for candy
2 small bags of blue with pink swirl cotton candy flavored saltwater taffy (@ 48 pieces from Ross)
1 bag of gooey marshmellow eyeballs (from Ross $2.99)
1 bag of sour patch kids 80 bags
3 huge swirl pops as special surprise best costume candy (from DT)
about 80 glow bracelets ($1 for 10 or 12 at Michaels)
1 bag (150 pc) butterfinger, butterfinger cups, brunch and baby ruth (the teeny candy versions) from Walgreens
1 bag mini marshmellow peeps (34 chicks from Dollar General)
1 bag (100 asst hershey, reeses cups, whoppers and kit kat fun size) from Walgreens or Walmart (have to check receipts) 
1 bag (90 pcs) skittles and starburst) either Walgreens or WM

I get between 35 and 150 people (kids + adults) and everyone in costume gets candy, also have to have a ration for repeats, which I get several every year. Each year is hit or miss with kids, when one year was dismal, the next we were running out for more candy. I am budgeting for around 100 of the good stuff and am asking any family thats joining to bring a bag of something as backup.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Torgo said:


> We are giving out candy and LED finger lights, the ones on a little elastic band, at least for older kids. Amazon has 80 for $10. Last year we went through about 350 pieces of candy.


Do you have a link for the LED finger lights? Thanks!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Nightfisher said:


> Out Trick Or Treaters will get lucky this year. I bought a bunch of Halloween themed toys on clearance last year to mix in with some candy. I've got plastic eyeballs, rubber mice, a few little skeletons, and some bugs for them to choose from. Still need to decide on some kind of crappy candy to hand out to the adults out trick or treating without kids lol











That is funny, Nightfisher! I suggest the aforementioned "warheads." They are the most uncandy-like candy ever.

They could be used as a torture device. Walmart online has 90 for less than $5.00.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

We try to keep count from year to year too. Last year we were in the 400's. I let my helpers remove what they want to eat from the kitty, then I count what I have for pieces. Since we give out full size it's one per person .. Makes it easy to keep track of how many kids came through. I'd imagine this year we'll have more so I'll buy appropriately.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

My girls adore warhead, sour patch kids anything super, super sour!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> I used to find B1G1 deals on hershey brand full size bars (like snickers and milky ways) but havent seen that deal in a few years, the parents would go gaga over that and take their kids' candy though so I had to give extras for parents then. I too have to hide the candy or my BF will eat at it, lol.
> 
> Last year I was able to get B1G1 on some mixed "fun size" bags that made them about .06c a piece, my going rate for candy is between .04 to .08 cents a piece, including chocolate items.
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Freshly made cotton candy! I want some too!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Broccoli, toothbrushes and dental floss

The ToTs I like get full size Snickers. My daughter thinks I should just hand out one dum-dum sucker to each ToT.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This year I'm giving out the gummy parts, like gummy bears, but shaped like body parts, a skull sucker, and an LED ring, I like to give a toy with the candy, and the kids seem to like anything that lights up. And since it's dark, I like the light up idea too. This year I'm planning for 12,000. last year was over 900, and with it being Friday this year, I want to be prepared. 

My great nephew is allergic to any milk products, and since most candy bars are milk chocolate, he can't have them. He was 5 and his sister was 4, my niece took them out toting. At the first house the man dropped a candy bar in each bucket, and Gavin said, "I'm allergic to chocolate, do you have anything else?" The man felt bad and said no. My niece told him not to say that to anyone else, that she would change his chocolate out for something he could eat when they got home. They were going out just for the fun of toting, not to make people feel bad. So the next house he took his chocolate, and stepped aside, and his little sister stepped up. She announced in a really loud voice, "Do you have anything else for my brother? He's allergic to chocolate, but our Mom won't let him tell you." My niece said she wanted to crawl in a hole. lol.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

ToddandMelissa said:


> We get between 750 to 1200 kids each year depending if there are other events and the weather. I have to go with the large bags since we buy 3500 pieces of candy to accommodate the heards of ghouls that come to our door. We like miniatures (snickers, milky way & 3 musketeers) since they taste better than the snack size. I always get nerds, skittles, cry baby's, dots and other fruit candies since some of the kids do not like chocolate. Sometimes we add toys but usually stick to the candy and hand out approximately 4-5 pieces per spook. I used to bag the candy to get a count of how many kids but it takes around 8 hours to do that.


Good lord!! I am blown away by the sheer masses of costumed children! I'm imagining the whole of my high school lining up at your door  Sadly, we don't even get one trick or treater  I would love to be able to make little goodie bags and be known as the awesome halloween house  I've even crashed my parents and friends houses hoping to pass out candy with no luck. I think where I live, trick or treating is fading out to "safer" options like truck or treating or harvest parties at churches.


----------



## Joe Annabel (Oct 3, 2014)

My town is an all church tot too. I HATE it! When I was a kid here, we did it up right! Pillow case full of candy every year. Now I'm 32, with kids of my own, and I'm pining for the "glory days" lol.


----------



## spokanejoe (Jan 18, 2007)

I give out Mountain Dew. I personally cannot stand the stuff, so I have no fear of consuming it before HALLOWEEN. I buy it on sale at Labor day, Fourth of July and Memorial Day. They always put them no specials for the picnic parties. I get 24 cans for $5.00 to $6.00 bucks. It is cheaper than candy and the kids really like it. I have some come back every year because I give out pop. Last year I had almost 200 kids. $40.00 spread over the summer is not a bad price.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Dazzling Toys LED Finger Lights - 80 Pcs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HXWFD64/

There are several variants of this on amazon and the prices fluctuate, so this item may or may not be the best price on a a given day.


----------



## ToddandMelissa (Aug 26, 2014)

It is overwhelming the 1st year but your learn to pace yourself since it is full blast for 4 hours. When we bag we use the cheap plastic sandwich bags (1) box of 150 count for 1.00. I place my chosen candy group (usually 2 chocolate, 2 fruity & 1 gum or hard candy) of the year and tie the bag in a knot. Then I put them in the grocery bags at a 50 count per bag. You will get the most accurate kid count. That was critical for us with the large volume of kids. My husband has to reload the candy bowl every 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Torgo said:


> Dazzling Toys LED Finger Lights - 80 Pcs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HXWFD64/
> 
> There are several variants of this on amazon and the prices fluctuate, so this item may or may not be the best price on a a given day.


Thank you! Those look awesome!



ToddandMelissa said:


> It is overwhelming the 1st year but your learn to pace yourself since it is full blast for 4 hours. When we bag we use the cheap plastic sandwich bags (1) box of 150 count for 1.00. I place my chosen candy group (usually 2 chocolate, 2 fruity & 1 gum or hard candy) of the year and tie the bag in a knot. Then I put them in the grocery bags at a 50 count per bag. You will get the most accurate kid count. That was critical for us with the large volume of kids. My husband has to reload the candy bowl every 15-20 minutes.


So you have full contact Trick or Treating, then?


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Full sized Hersey bars. We only have a handful of ToTs each year.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

I make up 100 bags of candy every year, 3 pieces of chocolate, 3 pieces of non-chocolate. I buy my candy at Costco, I think it's $15 for 150 pieces of chocolate (2 bags) and 1 bag of the Kirkland Fun House treats, also around $15 I think. I'm usually a little short on the non-chocolates so I go to a store that sells bulk candy so I can get the correct number of pieces to even out my bags. I usually have no self-control when it comes to candy but I never break into it before Halloween, probably because I want my count to be correct. I usually get around 80 TOTers. 

This year I'm going to try to get more TOTers but I don't know if I'll be successful. I do not want to be stuck with a bunch of candy because I will eat it all. We live in a small subdivision off a golf course. From what I've heard the main street is bumper to bumper with traffic but they don't turn into our subdivision. My father-in-law is a professional sign maker (used to be painter but it's almost all computer now). He said he would make me some signs that I could put out on the main street. I'm leaning towards buying small toys and things for this reason. I do not need to gain any more weight I picked up a few things at Target tonight with a gift card I had, some tattoos and skeleton paratroopers. Any advice on what is most popular? I like the idea that whatever is left can be used next year.


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Last year i did ring pops. The kids loved them but I had bought about 280 and ran out so I had to send a friend to the store to buy any candy they had left. So this year in thinking at least 400 pops.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I only give out what I am willing to eat the extras of. Chocolate and chewy sour things. Sometimes I get mini chips or mini popcorn, too. I found that since I cannot afford to buy the candy AT Halloween time, I buy the 12 packs from Wal-Mart for $1.78, a few every week. If I do that I can have 288 pieces of fun-size candy bars in 2 months. I just store them in a dark closet (out of site, out of my mouth  ) and in Oct I open the bags into the ToT tub I have and make sure I have enough. I made the rube move my first Halloween of running out and having to run to the store Halloween night. I learned my lesson big time :O


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

trinidad moruga scorpion chile peppers umm cartons of past due milk and rolaids


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Yum, sound good Spookymart.

killerhaunts, I know what you mean about running out. One year I had to send hubby to the store while I scrounged through the kids tot buckets. Hubby said to just shut off the lights. I said with the cemetery and monsters in the front yard, I don't think shutting off the lights will deter toters.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I only get 75-100 TOTs. But I buy small toys in bulk and always have carry-over from year to year. This year the kids will play Pumpkin Plinko and draw toys from six different numbered bins. I'll also have some full sized candy bars on hand for older TOTs or those that don't want to play plinko. Also, I have 8 toys for very little ones.

Here's this year's inventory:

48 air-bulb jumpers (scorpions and bats)
6 stretchy gel spiders
6 snake charmer toys
100 glow bracelets
48 fly-back foam airplanes
3 battery op mechanical barking dogs with green glowing eyes
6 plush teddy bears
24 water balloon slingshots
24 24" plush snakes
24 jointed wooden snakes
12 inflatable spiky balls
10 mini musical jewelry boxes
2 grow-in-water lizards
48 full sized candy bars


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This my Costco haul from yesterday. 2 (30) bar boxes of full size bars, 1 (24) tube box of mini M&Ms, and 3 (150 pieces each) bags of fun sized mixed chocolate. We had over 100 ToTers last year, and never know just how many. We have lots of kids in the neighborhood, but our schools are on fall break that week and lots of families travel. I want to make sure we don't run out of candy. I also like to be able to put a handful of the smaller candy in their bag. Last year I bought some glow in the dark necklaces and bracelets and a few glitter wands from Dollar Tree. The kids really liked those, but I wouldn't recommend the bracelets. They were too short and would not stay together. So they were really short glow sticks. LOL I will probably look through Dollar Tree and see what else they have to add in. We also have a store called US Toy here, and they sell small carnival type items in bulk. I may swing by there too.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting your treats and hauls, love to see what others will be giving out.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We get bags of fun sized kit kats. With 600-700 TOT's its economical and easy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found plastic vampire teeth with red oozy blood to hand out and I also have a basket of Legend of sleepy Hollow books to hand out to older kids.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought those teeth and blood packs, too. So far, that's all that I have! I usually get the best of the dollar store candies, and a bag of chocolate bars, along with either Tootsie Roll mix, or Willy Wonka mix.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot that I have 100 glow bracelets, too. I doubt we'll have that many ToTs. We only had 20-30 out of both nights together!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

We usually have between 35-40 tots. I buy bags of random little candy bars, blow pops, sour candy mix, etc. Also plastic toys, little notebooks, plastic teeth always-my grandkids love them, etc. then I give out goodie bags or boxes with 5 pieces of candy, 3 toys and 3 stickers. A lot of the halloween boxes or bags, sometimes toys, I pick up at rummages sales throughout the year.

This year though, our downtown area is having toting on Thursday evening for kids under 12, so I am hoping that parents will be willing to get the kids out 2 nights in a row.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

well ... i give the tots ... wait for it ... nightmares ... yeah, i know ... lame ... but i couldn't resist

seriously, they get a glow bracelet, a toy trinket or two (you know, stuff like spider rings, glow in the dark skeletons, ... stuff like that), halloween pencils, and well candy, chocolate bars ... stuff like that 

amk


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

We pass out a mix of candy with suckers, tootsie rolls, and dots. A lot of kids around here really seem to like tootsie rolls! We pass out little toys as well. In the past we have had little skeletons, mini Frisbees, and spider rings. This year we bought glow stick bracelets, I think most the kids will enjoy them, but has anyone had any complaints when handing out glow sticks? I just know if they get punctured the liquid can cause burns or other irritations, maybe I am just being paranoid?


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

We are doing a mad scientist theme in our carport, complete with a 3-4 minute skit. At the end, the ToT's will each get their own plastic test tube containing tootsie rolls, sixlets or smarties.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Quite a few candies, chocolates, licorice and hard candies. Plus pretzels for the little ones and will try to remember dog treats as we usually get a few with the families (sometimes costumed too!)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

6 inch Glowsticks to the best costumed TOTs (4 for $1 at Deals)
Milky Way fun sized bars - $1.99 on sale at Walgreens
Kit Kat snak sized bars - same price from Walgreens.(price w/ card)
Brach's mixed candy (1 pound bag for $1 at Deals)

I only get about 2 dozen TOTs or so. Hope it's enough since
Halloween is on a Friday this year. Plus my landlord next-door
is having a Haunted Trail w/ live actors. 
He's handing out cotton candy and snow cones!


----------



## Online Game Lounge (Oct 28, 2014)

Those allotted hours of toting are usually just guidelines, not absolute rules.


----------



## Online Game Lounge (Oct 28, 2014)

We usually go out on Halloween. But one of these days I'll stay home and give out Reese's or detergent(just kidding on the last item).


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

What am I giving my ToTs this year?

Snack-sized candy bars (Reeses, Hersheys, Snickers, Kit Kats, etc) and, hopefully, some frights


----------

